# Show me some pictures of your boat sailing...



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

As winter sets in and boat withdrawal starts to kick in, lets see some pictures of your boat sailing.....


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Winter is when some of us go sailing. Here is our previous boat. We don't have any pictures yet of our current one under sail.

Mark


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't have a third party view of my boat. Excuse to buy a drone maybe.

I do like this on board picture though. Threading the needle past the cable ferry on Lake Opinicon. Had to stay as high on the green as I could to keep from making too much lee way as I rounded up through the cut.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Trollin' the CG lighthouse station (automated now anyway they are rarely there). It's on these wonderful breakers that make the New Haven Safe Waters area one of the largest around.

15ft WWP









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Heading to the leeward mark.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

So far these are the only 2 3rd person shots I have of our boat. I am hoping someday someone will get a shot with the spinnaker up.
















Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

a few:


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)




----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

OK.

From me
































Barry


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

In my youth he replied
I took to the sea.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Barry that is one sexy C&C you got. This is really the only picture I got of any value of her under sail. This is before I moved the boom back to where it belongs and got a proper sized mainsail, and headsail. This was last February I believe.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SHNOOL said:


> This is before I moved the boom back to where it belongs


Isn't that where a boom normally goes?

Mark


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Y'all all have some beautiful boats!

Here's pic of Everlasting Moon on the Indian River a few years ago.....


----------



## KeithMidgette (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## KeithMidgette (Aug 2, 2015)

S/V Luna Blu


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

This is the only one I have. Seriously, someone needs to invent an app where we tag pictures of other people's boats and let people download them. I have tons of images of other sailboats...


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I love seeing pics of members sailing! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouAnn34 (Jul 12, 2010)

SanderO said:


> I love seeing pics of members sailing! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

MacBlaze said:


> View attachment 137890
> 
> 
> This is the only one I have. Seriously, someone needs to invent an app where we tag pictures of other people's boats and let people download them. I have tons of images of other sailboats...


Thats actually not a bad idea! Somebody needs to get on that!

BTW you are in Alberta? That doesn't look like Alberta...

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Here is an on board shot of our spinnaker. I remember this particular day, returning home from vacation, and had an epic sail, spinnaker up on a beam reach hitting 8kts, Otto steering while we had lunch laid out on the cockpit table!

Can't wait for next season...









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

First solid sail after a year and a half refit! 8 hours up the coast. Jib and jigger then eventually full sail.
























Then two days later on a 26 hour beat back home after our damn engine blew up! (Awesome sail though!)


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

bigdogandy said:


> Y'all all have some beautiful boats!
> 
> Here's pic of Everlasting Moon on the Indian River a few years ago.....


How do like your dinghy? We have a WB as well, love how it rows and we carry its sail kit on board as well. (Though I don't seem to use it as much as I'd like to!)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Antigua Race Week a few years ago. Short handed! Relaxed racing


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

SchockT said:


> Thats actually not a bad idea! Somebody needs to get on that!
> 
> BTW you are in Alberta? That doesn't look like Alberta...


Sure... rub it in... I haven't seen the poor thing, sails or not, in a year now. 

She's having a lovely, snowles winter in Nanaimo...


----------



## JoeDunn (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

aeaston said:


> How do like your dinghy? We have a WB as well, love how it rows and we carry its sail kit on board as well. (Though I don't seem to use it as much as I'd like to!)


I love the WB....it suits my purposes perfectly! I love that it rows well for getting exercise and stealthy exploring of small creeks and inlets, the sail kit makes it a fun knock-about, and with the float tubes it's easy to climb in and out of when snorkeling or diving. It handles two adults well, although in a chop you're both likely to get a bit damp 

It's not a rocket ship under power, but I've never felt that to be a major drawback.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Barquito said:


> View attachment 137910


I never catch that many fish. I'm lucky if I can hit the legal limit...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Barquito said:


> View attachment 137910


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

colemj said:


> Isn't that where a boom normally goes?
> 
> Mark


Some bubblehead thought it was a good idea to move the gooseneck up, you know so they could clear a 2nd bimini. That made a dramatic difference in how the boat sailed. Now the goose is back below the black band where it belongs.


----------



## Zemurray (Oct 28, 2018)

These are a couple recent ones actually. We were on a shake down sail a couple weeks after Hurricane Sally hit us. You'll notice the rashed up top side and missing stuff on the top of the mast. A boat next to us rigging came loose and wrapped around our mast, tore the chicken, anchor light, VHF and some of the wiring out of the mast.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

slap said:


>


That's an odd spot for the keel..

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

This is me and Cshell a Penobscot 13 that I built on Lower Bolton Lake in CT last year. Like everyone getting pics of your own boat sailing is rare.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

slap said:


>


I remembered that this was some sort of art project. And it is still faster than a Westsail 32, and safer than a MacGregor 26.


----------



## laxlife (Apr 21, 2018)

Down the Bay Race 15 Knot Club


----------



## Quester (Sep 16, 2012)

Very old picture but please forgive me, I'm a very old sailor and life has moved on. Halfway to Hawaii (i.e. over 1000 miles to the nearest land) on my Cal 40 sailing in the first Single-Handed Transpac Race. 13 days, didn't win but it was a great trip.


----------



## SV-Ithaka (Aug 7, 2020)

SV-Ithaka, 1982 custom 42' Chuck Paine design. From my new drone!


----------



## Rsmullen (Nov 18, 2018)

SV Siren said:


> As winter sets in and boat withdrawal starts to kick in, lets see some pictures of your boat sailing.....
> View attachment 137866


----------



## Mr B (Dec 23, 2011)

9 knots on the G



































enoa


----------



## MikePNJ (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's 2 from the end of the season. One I'm single handing and the other I'm with my friend on a cool October day on the lake.

Can't wait until next season!

Mike


----------



## theologymatt (Dec 11, 2020)

Light winds on the lower Chesapeake (37°43'17.3"N 75°55'47.6"W). March 30, 2016


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

My Fiancée having her cake and eating it too.

WWP15 New Haven, CT









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

p1l0t said:


> My Fiancée having her cake and eating it too.
> 
> WWP15 New Haven, CT
> 
> ...


carrot cake?


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

SanderO said:


> carrot cake?


Yup! A dang good carrot cake too.. sweet yet spicy.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

Bluebonnet on Sabine Lake, Texas-Louisiana


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Racing and cruising on Long Island Sound


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

duplicate.


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

danvon said:


> View attachment 138094


This is a great photo. How did you guys capture that moment?


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

paulk said:


> Racing and cruising on Long Island Sound
> View attachment 138057
> View attachment 138058
> View attachment 138059


I very much liked the first photo; it's like a tableau. I just wish the top of the mast were also in the frame. Great composition.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Layla said:


> This is a great photo. How did you guys capture that moment?


Thanks. I think that would have been taken from a hill on shore. That "race" (Google Seattle Duck Dodge to understand the quotes) is on a lake right in the middle of town. It was Toga Night.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Not my greatest trim/picture. But with a partially furled headsail and a deeply eased mainsail, she's still got a bit of a bone her tooth in the picture. I know I had someone tell me the mainsail wasn't all the way up. However, It is hard to see but believe it or not its up to the black band. Its been hard getting others to send me pictures of her under sail.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

SHNOOL said:


> Not my greatest trim/picture. But with a partially furled headsail and a deeply eased mainsail, she's still got a bit of a bone her tooth in the picture. I know I had someone tell me the mainsail wasn't all the way up. However, It is hard to see but believe it or not its up to the black band. Its been hard getting others to send me pictures of her under sail.
> View attachment 138707


Still faster than my 15ft WWP even when I get it right.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

SHNOOL said:


> Not my greatest trim/picture. But with a partially furled headsail and a deeply eased mainsail, she's still got a bit of a bone her tooth in the picture. I know I had someone tell me the mainsail wasn't all the way up. However, It is hard to see but believe it or not its up to the black band. Its been hard getting others to send me pictures of her under sail.
> View attachment 138707


I like it.


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

.....


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Layla said:


> I very much liked the first photo; it's like a tableau. I just wish the top of the mast were also in the frame. Great composition.


That's the problem with pictures of one's boat. Other people take them and do things like cut off the top of the mast.


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

paulk said:


> That's the problem with pictures of one's boat. Other people take them and do things like cut off the top of the mast.


Still, it's a nice photo. I like it a lot.


----------



## Layla (Feb 26, 2021)

BarryL said:


> OK.
> 
> From me
> View attachment 137881
> ...


All awesome photos


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Heading south in the Keys last week....taken from a buddy boat.


----------



## svmagickingdom (Jul 23, 2014)

nice


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Our wauquiez Centurion 40 "Rûzje Wyn"








and our Kelt 8 "Arc-en-ciel" on the lake of Neuchatel in Switzerland


----------



## svmagickingdom (Jul 23, 2014)

svmagickingdom said:


> nice


Nice


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

Our previous boat, Tanzer 8.5. This was taken back in 2015 as we buddy boat sailed with friends from Halifax to Cape Breton NS and back. Three weeks aboard with my wife and a newborn. (He turned 3 months old on the trip)

Do not recommend such a trip on a boat of this size with an infant! No space to escape. The wife considered abandoning ship in the middle of the bras dors and just swimming for it. Interesting memories though.

The ****ter the conditions, the better the baby slept. Get to that calm anchorage, instantly awake!

Edit: to be fair to my wife, I was a large contributing factor in her desires to swim for it! Being a new parent is tough, and I could've been much more sensitive than I was.


----------



## theologymatt (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## theologymatt (Dec 11, 2020)

Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay a week ago... fun times!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

theologymatt said:


> View attachment 138897
> 
> Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay a week ago... fun times!


Nice boatspeed!

Only 16ft depth....I would find that very un-nerving! It wouldn't take much of an underwater obstacle to ruin your day at that speed!

I am used to being in very deep water...16ft is practically beached in my world!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

SchockT said:


> Nice boatspeed!
> 
> Only 16ft depth....I would find that very un-nerving! It wouldn't take much of an underwater obstacle to ruin your day at that speed!
> 
> ...


Interesting comment.. it depends on the features and types of bottoms your are sailing over. Most of Northport harbor is less than 12' same for Dering Harbor. These are sandy or muddy bottoms... and obstructions are marked.


----------



## theologymatt (Dec 11, 2020)

SchockT said:


> 16ft


I think the average depth of the Chesapeake Bay is only 7-8'. With mostly mud beneath my 5' keel, I wasn't particularly worried.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

SchockT said:


> Nice boatspeed!
> 
> Only 16ft depth....I would find that very un-nerving! It wouldn't take much of an underwater obstacle to ruin your day at that speed!
> 
> ...


I agree. If I see 16 ft I am pretty sure there are going to be rocks around. Sounds like the Chesapeake is a different world. I bet anchor rodes are shorter too.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

danvon said:


> I agree. If I see 16 ft I am pretty sure there are going to be rocks around. Sounds like the Chesapeake is a different world. I bet anchor rodes are shorter too.


Yeah I guess they don't have much need for 300ft of rode!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## theologymatt (Dec 11, 2020)

theologymatt said:


> I think the average depth of the Chesapeake Bay is only 7-8'


Just had a chance to look it up and the average depth of the Chesapeake Bay is 21' (7m). No, 300' of chain isn't needed here. Lots of good holding and great anchorages.


----------

